# Regent University in VA Beach



## jawyman (Dec 5, 2007)

Do anyone have any general opinions about this school?


----------



## puritan lad (Dec 5, 2007)

I have heard both good and bad. They have a law school that fights for Christian Principles. However, the fact that it was founded by Pat Robertson is enough to make me leery.


----------



## jawyman (Dec 5, 2007)

I was kind of think the same thing about Robertson. I was just looking for some online classes for the summer.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 5, 2007)

If BLAHBLAHBLAH is still around on the PB I think that he actually attended school there for a time.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2007)

jawyman said:


> I was kind of think the same thing about Robertson. I was just looking for some online classes for the summer.



If they fit your needs, and are reasonably priced...go for it! 

I know several peaople who have attended or taught there. Although it is not a reformed school by any streach of the definition, it is not all that bad.

Having said that, have you considered any on-line courses from Haddington House?

The cost is reasonable, probably around $150 per course (not per hour), and the content is reformed.


----------



## mr_burns (Dec 5, 2007)

jawyman said:


> I was kind of think the same thing about Robertson. I was just looking for some online classes for the summer.



Here is a link if you're looking for online classes from accredited seminaries.

If accreditation or credit don't matter check out these free online seminary classes. Along with that link, there is some good discussion on non-accredited studies on the Lay Studies thread.

Finally, as for Regent in Va Beach... I think I'd rather take free, non-credit, classes then take credit classes from a seminary I don't really know that much about. As said before, Reformed it is not.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 6, 2007)

Richard King said:


> If BLAHBLAHBLAH is still around on the PB I think that he actually attended school there for a time.



http://www.puritanboard.com/members/puritanhead/BLAHBLAHBLAH attended law school there.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 6, 2007)

One of my Baylor professors, the lone one in my major that was Reformed, received his BA and Masters from Regent and his doctorate from Baylor.

He was a pretty sharp guy and his father is a tenured professor in the classics/ Greek department at Regent to my knowledge, Dr. Joe Kickasola.


----------

